# Beyonce



## M.e.j.b02-17

Ya'll have heard the roumers about there being a surrogate mother right?

Do you think its true?
Do you think she rented the whole labour delivery so no one would know SHE wasnt delivering?
She said it was a month early so she could tour, right after a c section. Funnnny....
there has been roumers that there was a surrogate 
there was never a due date released
and now she paid 1 mil for the whole L&D floor.
signed in under an alias....

Fishy?
what do you think


(have you even read the articals hah)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i kinda heard this, I wonder if it is?

btw , I missed you around here melissa


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> i kinda heard this, I wonder if it is?
> 
> *btw , I missed you around here melissa*

i think its true maybe , not sure 
& i miss ya'll too , its exam time & i moved/unpacked 
just been busy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

this is a picture of beyonces belly disappearing or folding over her dress or whatever its doing

https://cdn.mommyish.com/files/2011/10/pntvS-640x298.jpg


----------



## amygwen

https://sandrarose.com/2012/01/big-security-meeting-held-before-beyonces-surrogate-gave-birth/


----------



## hot tea

Seems pretty far fetched to me.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Yeah that seems a bit extreme.


----------



## we can't wait

Eh. Stranger things have happened. :shrug:


----------



## 10.11.12

With plenty of celebrities choosing surrogacy nowadays I think it would be pretty unlikely for them to go to this extent to hide it. I think they probably just wanted some privacy. 

Amy, the comments on that link you posted! :shock:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

there is this picture too where she look pregnant? 
https://www.fashionoftheyear.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Pregnant-Beyonce-Photos.jpg


----------



## JadeBaby75

Yeah her belly was very very strange. In the pic above she doesnt look preggers at all, but people do carry all kinds of different ways!


----------



## 17thy

Who knows. I don't give a crap about them lol. But I wouldn't be surprised even in the slightest if they did use a surrogate mother. Usually people get a gut feeling about things for a reason.

https://whatthehayell.com/2012/01/08/sources-beyonce-surrogate-mother/

^this says the maternity ward was NOT rented out because the hospital wouldn't turn away expecting mothers.


----------



## hot tea

She looks preggo to me.


----------



## x__amour

I think Beyonce was pregnant. The fact that people were stopped from seeing their babies though, that's what is messed up to me. :nope:


----------



## hot tea

^ agreed


----------



## 17thy

Also since the hospital declared that the baby was born via c-section... I mean what would she do? Get a special effects team to paint a c-section scar on her before she goes off showing her stomach at the next concert?

And her baby was delivered a month and a half early with a scheduled c-section???! 

Okay now I'm confused.


----------



## JadeBaby75

x__amour said:


> I think Beyonce was pregnant. The fact that people were stopped from seeing their babies though, that's what is messed up to me. :nope:

I highly doubt that is true. There is absolutley no way a hospital would turn parents away just for one person. I dont even believe the whole story that she rented the floor or whatever. Just sayinnnn


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

She claims she did this ONE month early so she can TOUR, who has had a c section, can you DANCE and sing and laugh 3 weeks later? no? okay (Y)


----------



## JadeBaby75

I dont think anyone ever knew her true due date. Maybe she was due this early all along....


----------



## 17thy

JUST INCASE YOU GUYS DIDN'T SEE: She *didn't* rent out that entire floor as the hospital said it would NOT turn away expecting mothers.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

JadeBaby75 said:


> I dont think anyone ever knew her true due date. Maybe she was due this early all along....

SHE told people on tv it was feb. & that the section was 1 month earlly to tour


----------



## 17thy

JadeBaby75 said:


> I dont think anyone ever knew her true due date. Maybe she was due this early all along....

:shrug: I think she's just a liar, seeing as the hospital staff has reported a c-section and Beyonce also proclaimed to have had a "natural" birth.....according to ABCNews.com


----------



## JadeBaby75

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone ever knew her true due date. Maybe she was due this early all along....
> 
> SHE told people on tv it was feb. & that the section was 1 month earlly to tourClick to expand...

My bad I didnt know that. Who on earth would admit that, very stupid move on her part. :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

I find the entire thing very confusing. So many different sources claiming different things. :wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I agree! That's why I don't believe really anything. I just saw on e that parents were not denied entry to the nicu but did have to go through security measures.


----------



## 112110

Being a NICU Mom if I were denied access to my child I would take that bitch to court, I don't care how 'famous' or 'rich' she is, she has no right.


----------



## 112110

JadeBaby75 said:


> I agree! That's why I don't believe really anything. I just saw on e that parents were not denied entry to the nicu but did have to go through security measures.

Still they are going through enough, why should they have to go through all that hassle just to see their child. She might think she's that important to everyone and their life, but she isn't.


----------



## emyandpotato

I thought the surrogacy thing was a bit far fetched but I guess it could well be true :shrug: 

When she did the festivals in the UK she was supposedly four months pregnant and you couldn't tell at all, and it was quite tiring excursive for someone nearly half way through their pregnancy. If her baby was full term then there can't be any way it's her as surely she'd be showing at five and a half months? 

If she did have a planned C-section a month and a half early then that's just ridiculous, is it even legal? Putting her baby at risk so she can leave her and go and tour? Doesn't scream great mother IMO.


----------



## 10.11.12

Wait since when has the baby been in NICU? I hadn't heard that. Honestly, I think the media is just clamoring for a new "scandal" and this baby is it :nope:


----------



## AriannasMama

On her website it says the baby was born naturally. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

10.11.12 said:


> Wait since when has the baby been in NICU? I hadn't heard that. Honestly, I think the media is just clamoring for a new "scandal" and this baby is it :nope:

Surely any 34 week baby would need NICU?


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> Wait since when has the baby been in NICU? I hadn't heard that. Honestly, I think the media is just clamoring for a new "scandal" and this baby is it :nope:
> 
> Surely any 34 week baby would need NICU?Click to expand...

They are leaving with the baby either today or tomorrow according to the hospital..and HER baby isn't in NICU.


----------



## x__amour

https://tmz.com/article_head.ftl?id=https://www.tmz.com/2012/01/09/beyonce-jay-z-natural-birth/


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

doesnt work shannon


----------



## we can't wait

TMZ must have removed the article. :(


----------



## x__amour

Fook. It must be because I'm on my iPod. Try finding it on TMZ. :)


----------



## we can't wait

I'm off to sleuth... I'll post the link if I see it.


----------



## we can't wait

I found this one... Not sure if it's the same one, Shannon?

https://www.tmz.com/2012/01/09/beyonce-jay-z-natural-birth/?adid=hero1

Basically just states that they released a statement saying that Blue was born (naturally) at 7lbs.


----------



## Melibu90

I think the whole situation has been strange from the start. 
I would hope if she did get a surrogate it wasnt for vanity reasons (that sounds bad, not that im wish her not to be able to carry a baby but at least she had the right reasons for a surrogate) i heard it was so she could perform without worrying about baby weight and being out of shape :shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

Surely if she got a surogate she wouldn't go about with a fake belly suit on? She would feel ridiculous.


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> Surely if she got a surogate she wouldn't go about with a fake belly suit on? She would feel ridiculous.

If they are trying to disguise the fact they are using a surrogate then maybe.

For her to go on tour in a month is pretty disgusting anyway, surely a mother wants to spend time with her child rather than jumping on a tour bus. :dohh:
Another thing is that she went from performing festivals to a week later announcing with a fairly decent sized bump.
Also she checked in with a fake name, she didnt have the ward cut off but access was restricted to everyone, doctors were complaining that they couldnt get places and people were told that they could only travel between places when the security said so, they also taped over security cameras so no one can get a photo, totally horrible as if something went wrong :nope:
Also why get a scheduled c-section so early. thats just selfish.

I've lost all respect for her to be honest, regardless of what the truth is.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I read her due date was feb 14th so if thats the case and that baby was brought into the world too early just so her mum could go touring is just mean. If I was famous or whatever and had a tour booked but got pregnant and was due quite near I would cancel the tour!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

and she used the name Ivy which I was going to call my next daughter but now there will probably be a million Ivy's!! :(


----------



## Bexxx

What's with the whole disappearing tummy thing when she sits down? That is sooo weird. Plus, I have some pictures from when she was 5 months pregnant and my sister saw her live and her stomach is flattt...but in saying that I didn't start showing until around 30 weeks anyway so I dunno...


----------



## missZOEEx

It's all a bit strange........


----------



## lauram_92

I'm sure soon enough the 'official' beyonce birth story will come out :D


----------



## KaceysMummy

I get that she may have wanted privacy but to go to the lengths she did to get was terrible... 
I'm pritty sure she probably would have afforded to go home straight after with all the staff and equipment needed, and had all the privacy she wanted, along with the right decor.
It is all a bit strange - but surely she wouldn't go to that lengths to hide a surrogate - surely by now it would have been out by now, or will be soon.
I think she is very selfish - firstly bringing it into the world too early when so not necessary and for touring within a month of her new arrival :nope:
Although reading about what happened, I do hope that Beyonce herself wasn't aware what was happening and that other parents were getting turned away - I would hope that any decent human being (especially a mother) would never let that happen - famous or not... x


----------



## lhancock90

Holy krap. The doctor at the hospital released a statement today, she didn't shut down the floor, her security didn't stop anyone from going in the NICU, it sounds as if she was fairly normal, a little extra security but just to stop paps, which i'm not suprised about, last thing i wanted after Evelyn was people in my face, imagine how it must be to be followed by a 100+ paps :(
Honestly, i think she probably had a normal birth and hid her due date to stop people bugging her, the press will say anything they think they can get away with.


----------



## bumpy_j

comment on tmz about the hospital denying sealing off the ward

'give me a freakin break: 17 hours ago
THEY ARE LYING. I have a friend that works at Lenox and the hospital sent her home for 3 days with pay. She says it happened. I'll link her to you if you don't believe me.'


----------



## rileybaby

Hmm i dont know, that picture that Rome posted up is pretty wierd, my pregnant belly certainly didnt collapse when i sat down :haha:


----------



## _laura

Another thing, she had the money, why didn't she pay for a private hospital to have her? Obviously the date was chosen for a reason so surely a private place would have been easier to accommodate her?


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dunno about the surogate thing but i've read on a few sites as well as my mom that there was a father turned away from the NICU and that he's actually asking for an apology.

Boy this is crazy..there must be some truth in it somewhere though. No way the WHOLE thing isnt true.


----------



## JadeBaby75

112110 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I agree! That's why I don't believe really anything. I just saw on e that parents were not denied entry to the nicu but did have to go through security measures.
> 
> Still they are going through enough, why should they have to go through all that hassle just to see their child. She might think she's that important to everyone and their life, but she isn't.Click to expand...

I totally agree that its wrong i woukd sue the hell out of a hospital that even tried to deny me access to ky child. Just telling u what I saw on tv. :flower:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

https://www.beyonceimages.org/ <- hey , just visiting from teen pregnancy :blush: ive been addicted to this beyonce scandal - and here are some pics of her allegedly "pregnant" .... who wears heels when theyre 7 months pregnant ? i know i sure as hell didnt :dohh:


----------



## abbSTAR

She's waited all this time to have a baby, and has PLANNED to have a baby now whether she carried it or a surrogate and I'm sure she wouldnt of planned to have a baby before going on tour :thumbup: I think that's news waffle... And has anyone seems tickets on sale for this alleged tour of hers? Or seen it advertised because I'm sure if there was one.. It would have been known about loooooooong before no. Nobody really knows anything.


----------



## lhancock90

I wore heels pregnant :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

This is all a bit cryptic now :rofl:


----------



## Tanara

nicoleJOLIE said:


> https://www.beyonceimages.org/ <- hey , just visiting from teen pregnancy :blush: ive been addicted to this beyonce scandal - and here are some pics of her allegedly "pregnant" .... who wears heels when theyre 7 months pregnant ? i know i sure as hell didnt :dohh:

_I wore heels when me and OH went out on date's. I even wore 6" heels when we went out dancing  I know tons of people who wear heels, or even boots with heels. _


----------



## sarah0108

But btw, i went to parties and wore heels when pregnant.


----------



## rileybaby

Victoria Beckham went to the royal wedding in heels, right? :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think there's got to be some truth in it all and I'm sure other expectant mothers and parents weren't given the care they deserved due to all the security disturbances even if it was kept to a minimum.

I was wearing heels at 9 months pregnant :shrug:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Tanara said:


> nicoleJOLIE said:
> 
> 
> https://www.beyonceimages.org/ <- hey , just visiting from teen pregnancy :blush: ive been addicted to this beyonce scandal - and here are some pics of her allegedly "pregnant" .... who wears heels when theyre 7 months pregnant ? i know i sure as hell didnt :dohh:
> 
> _I wore heels when me and OH went out on date's. I even wore 6" heels when we went out dancing  I know tons of people who wear heels, or even boots with heels. _Click to expand...




sarah0108 said:


> But btw, i went to parties and wore heels when pregnant.

power to you! i couldnt do it :dohh: i'd probably cry the first 15 minutes in them .


----------



## x__amour

www.beyonceonline.com/us/

Beyonce's official statement. (Scroll down)

https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_...-jay-z-leave-hospital-with-daughter-blue-ivy/

They've left the hospital!


----------



## sarah0108

I love heels though :cloud9:


----------



## 10.11.12

Honestly this kind of scandal happens when many celebrities give birth. Baby Suri (Tom Cruises daughter) the media said she didn't exist for about three months.


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ WTH?? Thats insane.


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> www.beyonceonline.com/us/
> 
> Beyonce's official statement. (Scroll down)
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_...-jay-z-leave-hospital-with-daughter-blue-ivy/
> 
> They've left the hospital!

Sorry can I just go a bit off topic, that is NOT Beyonce in the header of her website.


----------



## rockys-mumma

:rofl: if that's beyonce then anything is possible. No wonder so many girls have issues!

Also the way it's worded on there, it doesn't actually say she delivered naturally. Just that the baby was delivered naturally. As a woman who has given birth I find the wording strange...


----------



## emyandpotato

I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.


----------



## sarah0108

Am i just imagining things, but didn't Victoria Beckham do something similar in regards to closing things for her birth? I'm sure i read that somewhere! I think it was with Cruz?


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> Am i just imagining things, but didn't Victoria Beckham do something similar in regards to closing things for her birth? I'm sure i read that somewhere! I think it was with Cruz?

Looks like the beckhams have always done c-sections but paid to do it at a private clinic.

But it does ring a bell that someone else cut off a whole ward before.


----------



## Desi's_lost

The thing that peeves me off most is i'm almost positive there have to be health facilities that cater to more select clientele. I mean you never seen the celebrities that go through cancer closing hospital floors and thats certainly something that must call for privacy as well.

Be it section or natural, i'm positive she could have had her baby somewhere that would have given her more privacy without causing conflict for anyone else.


----------



## 17thy

rockys-mumma said:


> :rofl: if that's beyonce then anything is possible. No wonder so many girls have issues!

I have always heard she is the most narcassistic celebrity out there lol. So no I wouldn't put lying about using a surrogate mother or using another person as herself on the headline of her own website past her. :dohh:


----------



## _laura

Desi's_lost said:


> The thing that peeves me off most is i'm almost positive there have to be health facilities that cater to more select clientele. I mean you never seen the celebrities that go through cancer closing hospital floors and thats certainly something that must call for privacy as well.
> 
> Be it section or natural, i'm positive she could have had her baby somewhere that would have given her more privacy without causing conflict for anyone else.

But at the same time, if she checked into a private facility then there wouldn't be this much press attention which is giving their 'popularity' a boost.
Many a celebrity check into private small hospitals for everything to keep it on the down low, but shes all about the drama.


----------



## JadeBaby75

emyandpotato said:


> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.

I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

_laura said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The thing that peeves me off most is i'm almost positive there have to be health facilities that cater to more select clientele. I mean you never seen the celebrities that go through cancer closing hospital floors and thats certainly something that must call for privacy as well.
> 
> Be it section or natural, i'm positive she could have had her baby somewhere that would have given her more privacy without causing conflict for anyone else.
> 
> But at the same time, if she checked into a private facility then there wouldn't be this much press attention which is giving their 'popularity' a boost.
> Many a celebrity check into private small hospitals for everything to keep it on the down low, but shes all about the drama.Click to expand...

That just makes it worse though, doesnt it? That the birth of her own child is being abused to make her more news worthy? yuck.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Desi's_lost said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The thing that peeves me off most is i'm almost positive there have to be health facilities that cater to more select clientele. I mean you never seen the celebrities that go through cancer closing hospital floors and thats certainly something that must call for privacy as well.
> 
> Be it section or natural, i'm positive she could have had her baby somewhere that would have given her more privacy without causing conflict for anyone else.
> 
> But at the same time, if she checked into a private facility then there wouldn't be this much press attention which is giving their 'popularity' a boost.
> Many a celebrity check into private small hospitals for everything to keep it on the down low, but shes all about the drama.Click to expand...
> 
> That just makes it worse though, doesnt it? That the birth of her own child is being abused to make her more news worthy? yuck.Click to expand...

Do you really think that's true?
I dont really like Beyonce, the way she revealed her pregnancy bugged the crap out of me! But I don't think its fair to say she used her baby to be more news worthy! Probably just did what any of us would do tbh :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

JadeBaby75 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...

I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.


----------



## Desi's_lost

JadeBaby75 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> The thing that peeves me off most is i'm almost positive there have to be health facilities that cater to more select clientele. I mean you never seen the celebrities that go through cancer closing hospital floors and thats certainly something that must call for privacy as well.
> 
> Be it section or natural, i'm positive she could have had her baby somewhere that would have given her more privacy without causing conflict for anyone else.
> 
> But at the same time, if she checked into a private facility then there wouldn't be this much press attention which is giving their 'popularity' a boost.
> Many a celebrity check into private small hospitals for everything to keep it on the down low, but shes all about the drama.Click to expand...
> 
> That just makes it worse though, doesnt it? That the birth of her own child is being abused to make her more news worthy? yuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that's true?
> I dont really like Beyonce, the way she revealed her pregnancy bugged the crap out of me! But I don't think its fair to say she used her baby to be more news worthy! Probably just did what any of us would do tbh :shrug:Click to expand...

I dont really know but why make such a controversy when she could have booked somewhere private so that she didnt have to put up with this.


----------



## JadeBaby75

emyandpotato said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...

I agree. :blush:

Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!


----------



## MrsEngland

There so many different stories flying round i'm not sure anyone but her and jay-z know the truth!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JadeBaby75 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. :blush:
> 
> Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!Click to expand...

thats really sad :( that he has another child who is in the background of all this , and he is saying all that. I would feel awful


----------



## Hotbump

Supposely Jay-Z gave the mother a million dollars to keep her mouth shut but Beyonce found out anyways. So yeah he has a son and I think he is 9-10 years old?


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. :blush:
> 
> Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!Click to expand...
> 
> thats really sad :( that he has another child who is in the background of all this , and he is saying all that. I would feel awfulClick to expand...

People have first children that they pay no mind to all the time. I've met several people that didn't give a crap about their first but the next children they make a huge deal about. Of course I'd think anyone would feel like shit if their parent didn't care about them enough to take care of them or spend any time with them and then have a new family later and adore them. It would make me feel extremely left out and bitter.

Maybe Jay-z wasn't "ready" for the first child... as I've heard so many times before. And now he's "ready" for this one.


----------



## emyandpotato

17thy said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. :blush:
> 
> Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!Click to expand...
> 
> thats really sad :( that he has another child who is in the background of all this , and he is saying all that. I would feel awfulClick to expand...
> 
> People have first children that they pay no mind to all the time. I've met several people that didn't give a crap about their first but the next children they make a huge deal about. Of course I'd think anyone would feel like shit if their parent didn't care about them enough to take care of them or spend any time with them and then have a new family later and adore them. It would make me feel extremely left out and bitter.
> 
> Maybe Jay-z wasn't "ready" for the first child... as I've heard so many times before. And now he's "ready" for this one.Click to expand...

Not that 'not being ready' is ever a good excuse, but he's what, 43? Even if he wasn't ready at 32 then he really should have just manned up and faced up to his responsibilities. He wasn't exactly young.


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. :blush:
> 
> Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!Click to expand...
> 
> thats really sad :( that he has another child who is in the background of all this , and he is saying all that. I would feel awfulClick to expand...
> 
> People have first children that they pay no mind to all the time. I've met several people that didn't give a crap about their first but the next children they make a huge deal about. Of course I'd think anyone would feel like shit if their parent didn't care about them enough to take care of them or spend any time with them and then have a new family later and adore them. It would make me feel extremely left out and bitter.
> 
> Maybe Jay-z wasn't "ready" for the first child... as I've heard so many times before. And now he's "ready" for this one.Click to expand...
> 
> Not that 'not being ready' is ever a good excuse, but he's what, 43? Even if he wasn't ready at 32 then he really should have just manned up and faced up to his responsibilities. He wasn't exactly young.Click to expand...

Personally I don't think age has anything to do with it. You can either own up to your responsibilities or not lol. And a lot of people just don't. But what I do NOT understand is having another family later and basically rubbing it in your first child's face. :dohh:


----------



## bumpy_j

Meanwhile at Beulah Hill Baptist Church...

https://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/01/10/011012-beyonce-church-tmz-ex-1.jpg

:rolleyes:


----------



## 17thy

bumpy_j said:


> Meanwhile at Beulah Hill Baptist Church...
> 
> https://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/01/10/011012-beyonce-church-tmz-ex-1.jpg
> 
> :rolleyes:

Those baptists..... lol. ](*,)


----------



## MrsEngland

emyandpotato said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> I bet Jay-Z's first born feels a bit left out with all the statements about this being the best day of his life etc.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing but I thought I would offend someone with that. I thought he had another kid... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think he/she is 11. I know at that age if my dad was in every newspaper going on about how he's never been happier/how the birth of his new baby was the best of his life and even releasing a song about it then I'd feel pretty unwanted tbh. It might not be how things really are but for an 11 year old I think it would be quite hard to cope with.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. :blush:
> 
> Just to add. I really think the song is very sweet. I was really surprised to hear she had a MC before!Click to expand...
> 
> thats really sad :( that he has another child who is in the background of all this , and he is saying all that. I would feel awfulClick to expand...
> 
> People have first children that they pay no mind to all the time. I've met several people that didn't give a crap about their first but the next children they make a huge deal about. Of course I'd think anyone would feel like shit if their parent didn't care about them enough to take care of them or spend any time with them and then have a new family later and adore them. It would make me feel extremely left out and bitter.
> 
> Maybe Jay-z wasn't "ready" for the first child... as I've heard so many times before. And now he's "ready" for this one.Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Not that 'not being ready' is ever a good excuse, but he's what, 43? Even if he wasn't ready at 32 then he really should have just manned up and faced up to his responsibilities. He wasn't exactly young.*Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## we can't wait

bumpy_j said:


> Meanwhile at Beulah Hill Baptist Church...
> 
> https://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/01/10/011012-beyonce-church-tmz-ex-1.jpg
> 
> :rolleyes:

What does that even mean?! :roll:


----------



## lizardbreath

x__amour said:


> I think Beyonce was pregnant. The fact that people were stopped from seeing their babies though, that's what is messed up to me. :nope:

I would have lost it if someone had stopped me from going to see Katherine when she was in the icu what makes her kid so special. Nothing people have all the right to be out raged.


----------



## purple_kiwi

just read that apparently the complaints filed were dismissed? 
https://www.billboard.com/news/upda...ospital-complaints-dismissed-1005851952.story


----------



## _laura

Just read that when she filmed her 'countdown' video she said she was 6 months, that was in september meaning that she was overdue when she gave birth. Yet she then claimed that the baby was due in feb?


----------



## sarah0108

Some people argue that you're pregnant 10months which would make her due in jan :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> Some people argue that you're pregnant 10months which would make her due in jan :thumbup:

But she said she was due in feb in all the interviews.


----------



## sarah0108

It was probably to throw people off the scent

Wasn't the baby apparently 35weeks, and 7lb?


----------



## YoungMummy08

i also wore heels when pregnant, infact i raley dont wear them. as for all the rumours ect i think it was just set up to hurt her. weather she used a surrogate or not is for us to know or judge. beyonce's bump is not the first bump ive seen do that. congrats to her & her family though x


----------



## bumpy_j

we can't wait said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile at Beulah Hill Baptist Church...
> 
> https://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/01/10/011012-beyonce-church-tmz-ex-1.jpg
> 
> :rolleyes:
> 
> What does that even mean?! :roll:Click to expand...

illuminati freaks


----------



## LauraBee

Just spent way too long reading through the entire thread, when I basically just wanted to say that I had never heard this rumour before.

The collapsing stomach was weird. But the photo of her in a bikini on the beach, I personally thought she looked pregnant in. I would've been able to dance three weeks after my c-section. I know loads of people who wore heels when pregnant. There were loads of confirmations that the hospital didn't close any areas down or stop parents seeing their children. Mostly, I don't really believe any of the rumours, I think it's a lot of effort to cover it up and it would quite obviously come out in the end anyway...


----------

